# Java unable to run with 6G heap



## fullauto (Aug 12, 2012)

Setting up a minecraft server for my friends on my network and I have been unable to get it to run with anything more then 2G of memory.. I have 8 total Gb installed running a kernal with PAE.

I know VERY little about java but here are some things I think are relavant for anyone willing to help.


```
[ROOT@kif]/-> java -version
java version "1.6.0_07"
Diablo Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b02)
Diablo Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode)
[ROOT@kif]/->
```

Here is the line I am using to kick it all off from the rc script:


```
/usr/bin/su mcserver -c "/usr/local/bin/tmux new-session -d -s minecraft \"/usr/local/bin/java -Xmx6G -Xms6G -Djava.security.egd=file
```


```
[ROOT@kif]/usr/local/etc/rc.d-> dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #2: Sun Aug 12 17:04:30 EDT 2012
    root@kif:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MEM i386
CPU: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5200  @ 2.50GHz (2500.76-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Family = 6  Model = 17  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8368435200 (7980 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <A_M_I_ OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <A_M_I_ OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fed1c000, 4000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed20000, 70000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffc00000, 300000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of f0000000, 4000000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, ddd00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc00-0xdc07 mem 0xfe400000-0xfe7fffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdffffff,0xfdff8000-0xfdffbfff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: c8:60:00:e0:02:3a
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel ICH7 SATA300 controller> port 0xd880-0xd887,0xd800-0xd803,0xd480-0xd487,0xd400-0xd403,0xd080-0xd08f irq 22 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pmtimer0 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 61a4c2206004c22
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 61a4c2206004c22
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD2500AAKX-22ERMA0 17.01H17> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 9768609 Hz quality 1000
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
re0: link state changed to UP
pid 1317 (java), uid 199: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
[ROOT@kif]/usr/local/etc/rc.d->
```

Would greatly appreciate any insight.


----------



## pdegoeje (Sep 26, 2012)

PAE doesn't increase the amount of memory available to an individual process, only to the system as a whole. It looks like your CPU supports real 64 bit ("long") mode. Why don't you use that? Also I can recommend using OpenJDK 6 or 7 instead of the diablo JDK (the diablo JDK is missing important bugfixes).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

Applications need to be PAE aware to be able to use it.


----------

